# Ups taking a page from amazon



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

Candidates must have a personal vehicle that meets UPS standards. Personal Vehicle Drivers must have proof of a registered vehicle for use, minimum state required auto insurance, and must be 21 years of age or older. Trucks cannot be over 10,000 pounds and must have a covered and secured bed. Vehicles cannot have low rider suspensions, oversized rims, aftermarket blacked out windows, other company’s logos or markings, and must be free of bumper stickers, political stickers, offensive markings etc.

This is a physical, fast-paced, outdoor position that involves continual lifting, lowering and carrying packages that typically weigh 25 - 35 lbs. and may weigh up to 70 lbs. Personal Vehicle Drivers must have excellent customer contact and driving skills. Qualified applicants must have a valid driver’s license issued in the state that they live. A DOT physical exam is required for this position. No at fault accidents within the last 3 years; no moving violations within the last 12 months. Candidates may be required to travel to an identified start location that is away from the facility. Personal Vehicle Drivers are expected to comply with UPS appearance guidelines and wear the company-provided uniform.

Full-time UPS employees work eight or more hours during weekdays (Monday through Friday). Saturday and Holiday work may be required/available intermittently throughout the season. Typical operating hours are from 10:00 am and 6:00 pm.

This job posting includes information about the minimum qualifications (including the UPS Uniform and Personal Appearance Guidelines), locations, shifts, an


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

See post titled, "sounds like flex but not flexible". OP of that post went to an info session about the position


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/sounds-like-amazon-flex-but-not-flexible.211055/


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

No word on payscale?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

See link posted to other thread


----------

